# Operation Megavalanche 2012: Der Bericht



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2012)

Operation Megavalanche 2012 

Es gibt so ein paar Dinge im Leben eines Mountainbikers, die man unbedingt mal gemacht haben muss.. die Megavalanche gehört in meinen Augen definitiv dazu. Da stand sie also auf meiner To-Do-Liste und nachdem Markus, Ralf und Knut sich angemeldet hatten gab es nicht mehr wirklich einen Grund es dieses Jahr nicht auch in Angriff zu nehmen.

Also angemeldet und anschliessend auf YouTube das Video vom letzten Jahr gesucht.. Sch., auf was hatte ich mich da schon wieder eingelassen????  Ein Plan musste her um meine Überlebenschancen wenigstens etwas zu erhöhen.
1. Mein Bike: nicht wirklich geeignet für die Megastrecke.  ein Alutech Fanes muss her! Aber: woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen???? Mit Top-Unterstützung von Olli / Holden Cycles und Jürgen hat es am Ende tatsächlich geklappt und 5 Tage vor Abfahrt konnte ich mit meiner kleinen Übergewichtigen die erste Testfahrt machen. Etwas ungewohnt so viel Federweg aber irgendwie habe ich mich doch spontan wohlgefühlt.
2. Meine Fitness: nach einem für mich ungewohnt sportfreien Winter kam ich mir so unfit vor wie lange nicht mehr. Und dann wurde ich aus beruflichen Gründen auch noch für 3 Monate nach Michigan, USA verbannt. In einen netten Ort Namens Holland, der vor allem eins mit unserem Nachbarland gemeinsam hat: sehr viel plattes Land und weit und breit keine Berge. Egal, mein AM-Bike kam trotzdem mit. Mit 13,5kg, 203er Bremsscheiben und 150mm Federweg habe ich vor Ort eine Menge Kopfschütteln geerntet. Was Passenderes für die örtlichen Trails hatte ich aber nicht. Die Trails in Michigan sind echt nett, allerdings recht kurz, technisch anspruchslos und nahezu ohne Höhenmeter. Die Locals fahren sie in der Regel am Anschlag mit Puls konstant im roten Bereich.. ich habs gehasst. Heute bin ich ihnen dafür sehr dankbar Es war das optimale Training.
3. Meine Fahrtechnik: während die Jungs sich in Finale und den örtlichen Bikeparks vorbereiteten, habe ich in Michigan noch nicht mal eine Treppe zum Spielen gefunden. Das hat mir am meisten Sorge gemacht. Heute weiss ich, Biken verlernt man nicht Sicherheitshalber habe ich im Fitnessstudio fleißig den Oberkörper gestärkt um meine Arme und den Rücken auf die lange Abfahrt vorzubereiten. Hat geholfen!!!!

Mit einem guten Gefühl ging es eine Woche vor dem Rennen also los, raus aus dem deutschen Regen und rein in die französische Sonne. Ach ja, es ging nur noch zu zweit los. Markus hatte zwei Wochen vorher leider Pech in Willingen und Knut ist bis heute verschollen (Knut, bitte melde Dich!!!). Also mussten Ralf und ich alleine die Fahne oben halten.

Sonntag war Einfahren im Bikepark in Les2Alpes angesagt. Sonne pur, unglaubliche Trails:






[/url][/IMG]

traumhafte Aussichten:





[/url][/IMG]
 wir waren fast unter uns. Einfach nur der Hammer! Schon nach der zweiten Abfahrt war klar, dass ich mir 100% das richtige Bike aufgebaut hatte. Ich war happy ohne Ende Ralf ist mit seiner Fanes ja schon etwas länger zusammen. Er war also gewohnt zufrieden und nur von den Trails völlig geflasht.
Zur Mittagspause haben wir oben am Gletscher zwischen lauter Skifahrern gechillt 





[/url][/IMG]
Naja, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll konnten wir uns in der Höhe wegen akuter Atemnot nicht mehr wirklich bewegen. Höhenluft: ein Punkt, der in meiner Vorbereitung einfach nicht abgedeckt werden konnte. Ein echtes Manko. Auf dem Gletscher war ganz schön kämpfen angesagt. 

Montag wollten wir uns mal die Qualistrecke ansehen. Also rein in den Lift, mal eben 300Hm zum Warmfahren vernichtet, wieder rein in den Lift und dann Ralfs Beschreibung zur Qualistrecke folgen.. was auf der Karte aussah wie eine kurze Quertraverse entwickelte sich zu einem nicht enden wollenden Endurotrail. Hochfahren, absteigen und doch lieber schieben, yippie es geht ein paar Meter runter, hochfahren, absteigen und doch lieber schieben, yippie es geht ein paar Meter runter,. Das alles in voller Schutzmontur und in der Hitze.  Immer wieder haben wir uns die Frage gestellt das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein uns morgens früh vor der Quali hier lang zu schicken.. da sind wir ja schon tot, bevor wir am Start ankommen.. Da ich wusste, dass die Damen als letzte und damit erst mittags starten mussten, sah ich das ganze etwas lockerer und habe angefangen die Aussicht zu genießen. Und die war wirklich ein Traum! 





[/url][/IMG]
Jaja, ich weiss, ohne Helm, aber dafür hatte ich doch die Protektoren alle an 
Nach ca. 40 Min. hatten wir dann auch endlich den Lift erreicht, der uns zum Start der Quali auf 2800Hm bringen sollte. Im Lift haben wir Antje Kramer getroffen und direkt mal nachgefragt, ob unsere gewählte Anreise so die Richtige war. Es war tatsächlich die offiziell vorgeschriebene Strecke!
Oben angekommen ging die Suche nach der Qualistrecke los. Also erst einmal Antje hinterher und ihr und den anderen Cracks ehrfürchtig zugeschaut wie Schlüsselstellen analysiert und nach der schnellsten Linie gesucht wurde. Ein beruhigendes Gefühl, dass auch die Profis die Strecke nicht einfach runtergebrettert sind. Auf dem ersten Blick war die Qualistrecke ganz schön anspruchsvoll und hat bei mir natürlich die etwas bange Frage aufgeworfen wie dann blos die eigentliche Rennstrecke sein mag.. ich war gespannt, aber die Strecke stand erst für morgen auf dem Programm. 
Insgesamt war die Atmosphäre auf dem Berg völlig entspannt. Man kam schnell mit anderen ins Gespräch, suchte gemeinsam nach dem richtigen Weg (erst ab Donnerstag war die Strecke offiziell abgesperrt) und hat Tage später auf der Siegerehrung erfahren, dass die Leute mit denen man so nett gequatscht hat richtig gute Fahrer/innen waren 
Im unteren Teil wurde die Strecke einfacher und schön flowig. Ausgespuckt hat sie uns an einem kleinen, alten Lift, wo auch Antje und allen anderen Fahrer wieder standen. Leider war der Lift eine totale Fehlplanung zum Glück aber die einzige in der gesamten Organisation. Ca. alle 7 Minuten hat er 5 Leute wieder rauf nach Alpe dHuez gebracht. In Summe haben wir fast 1 ½ Stunden gewartet  und die Schlange hinter uns wurde immer länger und länger.. 
Dafür haben wir in der Schlange aber auch Leute kennengelernt, die uns eine schöne Alternative zu unserer Enduro-Anreise zur Qualistrecke erklärt haben. Also mit dem nächsten Lift wieder hoch auf 2100Hm und der netten Gruppe hinterher über einen saugeilen Downhill in ein anderes Tal. Von dort dann wieder in einen Lift und hoch zum Qualilift. Viel besser so!!!!!!  Gutgelaunt standen wir also wieder oben am Qualistart und sind den zweiten Versuch angegangen. Der lief deutlich besser, so langsam hatten wir uns an die Gegend gewöhnt.
Schweren Herzens haben wir es dann dabei belassen und keine weiteren Trails mehr ausprobiert. Für mich sehr ungewohnt und der einzige Wehrmutstropfen. Jeden Tag mussten wir uns zwingen irgendwann aufzuhören und nicht bis zum Umfallen weiter zu fahren. Schließlich mussten wir Freitag und Samstag bzw. Sonntag topfit sein. In Summe bin ich dadurch leider viel weniger gefahren als in einem normalen Urlaub.
Naja, so habe ich auf dann unserem Balkon schön noch etwas die Sonne genossen, während Ralf wie jeden Abend stundenlang an seinem Bike geschraubt hat..

.... Fortsetzung folgt.... dann auch mit mehr Bildern.... stay tuned


----------



## rallleb (24. Juli 2012)

Freue mich schon auf die fortsetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2012)

Dienstag war es dann also so weit. Ganz früh in der Hoffnung auf noch harten Schnee ging es zum Gletscher auf 3300Hm Oben angekommen gab es erst einmal eine im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes atemberaubende Aussicht..... und dann stellte ich mir die Frage "Wie zum Teufel soll ich denn da wieder runter kommen?". Es war deutlich mehr Schnee, als ich erwartet hatte und die Piste war deutlich steiler, als ich befürchtet hatte...... Klar war ich verrückt, mich zu so einem Rennen anzumelden, aber wer ist so verrückt, sich so eine Strecke auszudenken??????
Diesmal legte Rene Wildhaber vor und wir rutschten leicht ratlos hinterher. Ralf hatte das weisse Zeug deutlich besser im Griff, ich hatte einfach nur Schiss! Der einzige Trost, die meisten anderen stellten sich ähnlich ungeschickt an wie ich..... Völlig fertig hat der Schnee uns geschätzte 400Hm später wieder ausgespuckt.
Leichter wurde es jetzt aber leider auch nicht  Die folgende Felspassage hatte es echt in sich. Den Glauben daran, diese Strecke als Rennen zu finishen, hatte ich schon lange verloren  Wie sagte Ralf so schön "eine tolle Strecke für eine Tagestour". Yip! Trail und Aussicht waren einfach nur ein Traum Aber auf Zeit und mit hundert anderen Verrückten 
Nach ein paar Gegenanstiegen ging es irgendwann in den Wald. Ein schöner Wurzeltrail, sacksteil und mit engen Kurven. Auch anspruchsvoll aber so etwas sind wir aus dem Bergischen doch gewohnt  Es lief wieder und genau das war der Eindruck, den ich abends mit ins Bett genommen habe  Erstaunlich, wie man Eindrücke filtern kann....

Jaja, ihr habt es bestimmt auch bemerkt.... es gibt kein einziges Foto.... ich glaube das zeigt, wie beschäftigt wir mit uns und der Strecke waren....

Ach und vielleicht noch als Vergleich: insgesamt hatten wir 3:15h gebraucht, bei 2:06h reine Fahrzeit.....


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2012)

Da wir beide noch einiges an Trainingsbedarf auf der Rennstrecke hatten, ging es Mittwoch morgen also wieder hoch auf den Gletscher. Diesmal noch etwas früher, da es mittlerweile immer voller wurde und wir der Masse am Lift und auf dem Trail etwas aus dem Weg gehen wollten. Dan Atherton fuhr mit uns hoch
Auch wenn er auf dem Gletscher manchmal leicht ins Straucheln kam, war es einfach unglaublich wie er und die anderen Profis dort runterbrettertenaumen: Vor allem die Jungspunts gehen volles Risiko und es hat was von Rodeoreiten  Da bin ich mal definitiv zu alt für 
Bei Ralf lief es mittlerweile saugut  und auch ich kam deutlich besser runter:



Der Gletscher war diesmal schön hart, was es deutlich einfacher gemacht hat als am Vortag. Es fing tatsächlich an Spass zu machen 

Die lange Felspassage bin ich in aller Ruhe angegangen. Hab' den Profis lange zugeguckt, wie sie mir durch ihr eigenes Ausprobieren alle möglichen Linien vorgefahren sind. So habe ich nach und nach alle Schlüsselstellen geknackt und auf einmal war die Strecke auch für mich komplett fahrbar  Und da war es endlich: das Gefühl die Strecke im Griff zu haben und das Rennen wirklich schaffen zu können

Ralf hatte sich mittlerweile komplett akklimatisiertIhn sah ich nur noch beim Losfahren..... dann lange nicht mehr..... und dann wieder irgendwo zufrieden mit seinem Croissant rumliegen(ganz im Hintergrund sieht man übrigens die Liftstation am Start)





[/url][/IMG]
Vielen Dank für Deine grenzenlose Geduld auf dem Trail

Immer friedlich war es natürlich auch nicht. Manchmal sind auch Sachen einfach explodiert oder übergeschäumt  Zuerst die Explosion der Cola-Dose im Kühlschrank, der besser den Namen Gefrierschrank verdient hätte.... dann die zweite Dose auf dem Balkon:



Und dann ist auch noch die Spülmaschine übergeschäumt. Irgendwie mochte sie das Spülmittel nicht mit der wir sie gefüttert hatten......

Und dann noch das kleine Missgeschick mit meinen Rippchen  Voll motiviert, voll von mir überzeugt und schon recht müde.... schlechte Kombination. Ergebnis: überschlagen und direkt gewusst, dass es nicht ohne Folgen abgegangen ist  Zwei Stunden später konnte ich vor Schmerzen nicht mehr laufen. Meinen traurigen Blick hat der nette Onkel Doktor mit einem top Medikamenten Cocktail beantwortetAlle seine Patienten in der Woche hatten den gleichen Wunsch wie ich: unbedingt starten zu wollen!!!!!!!

Ralf wollte am Donnerstag eh einen Ruhetag einlegen... ich habe mich dann mal unfreiwillig angeschlossen  zum Glück hat mich wenigstens unser treuer Begleiter die SONNE etwas aufgeheitert. Und ich hatte genügend Zeit um mir ca. 100.000 Mal die Frage zu stellen: "Starten oder nicht starten???"

.... die Auflösung kommt dann morgen......... wer mich kennt weiss aber wohl schon jetzt, dass die Antwort nur eine sein konnte!!!!


----------



## supasini (24. Juli 2012)

super toller bericht, melli - bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen, wie's weiter geht!


----------



## herbyx (25. Juli 2012)

Klasse Melli,

irgendwie war ich, glaube ich, auch ein bischen dabei!!!


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2012)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt! Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Zweck unserer Reise. Schliesslich waren wir nicht zum Spass hier!!!!

Auch Freitagmorgen hatte ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich mit den Schmerzen das Rennen finishen sollte. Aber: wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!

Als ich aufstand, war Ralf schon lange auf dem Weg zur Quali (der Nachteil, wenn man sich so früh anmeldet). Ich bin erst mal zum Bäcker gekrochen und habe den Tag mit einem leckeren Schoko-Mac Baguette auf dem Balkon begonnen. Konnte da jetzt noch irgendetwas schief gehen?????
Ich ließ es völlig entspannt angehen. Die Damen-Quali startete um 13:20Uhr. Aufgrund der im Vergleich zu den Herren geringen Teilnehmerzahl (103) musste ich einfach nur ins Ziel kommen um mich für die Mega-Ladies am Samstag zu qualifizieren. In welcher Startreihe ich landete war mir eh völlig egal.. Und auf der Quali-Strecke fühlte ich mich sicher. Sie kreuzte immer wieder Forstwege und an zwei Stellen kam sie an der Seilbahn vorbei. Selbst wenn gar nichts mehr geht, wäre ich also irgendwie wieder nach Hause gekommen.
Da ich wusste, dass ich mich nur langsam bewegen konnte, habe ich mich frühzeitig auf den Weg gemacht. Am letzten Lift angekommen dann das:




Nönönö, da hatte ich ja jetzt mal gar keine Lust mich anzustellen. Da gab es doch eine viel bessere Alternative, Schokocroissant und Cola:




Irgendwann wurde die Schlange auch kleiner und ich habe mich auf den Weg zum Start gemacht.

Der letzte Lauf der Herren war schon fast startbereit:



Mit lauter Mucke und Red Bull wurde ihnen noch mal so richtig eingeheizt.

Alarma!
www.teamfleurs.com/megavalanche-music
Das Startlied verfolgt mich immer noch, seit gestern auch als Klingelton..

Massenstart: Einfach phänomenal.







Bei den Jungs ging es ziemlich zur Sache und die zahlreichen Stürze bereits am Start haben mir natürlich Sorge gemacht:




Der französische Doc war echt cool, aber selbst er hat mich mehrmals davor gewarnt noch einmal auf die Seite zu stürzen. Die Taktik konnte also nur heißen: erst einmal alle fahren lassen und dann ganz ruhig hinterherfahren. Wenn man auch nur etwas Ehrgeiz hat nicht so ganz einfach, aber die Schmerzen haben mich eigentlich permanent daran erinnert..
Und mal ehrlich, so völlig ohne Druck nur getrieben durch den Wunsch unten anzukommen lebte es sich ganz gut:




Am Ende ging alles super schnell: Startaufstellung, 10 Minuten-Schild, 5 Minuten, 1 Minute, 30 Sekunden, 

Alarma! 
www.teamfleurs.com/megavalanche-music

Und los!!!!!! Im Kopf war nur noch ein Gedanke blos keinen Fehler machen, einfach runterrollen und die Chance auf einen Start morgen offen halten. 
Also erst einmal ein paar Sekunden abgewartet, die Stürze von hinten beobachtet und die vermeidlichst ungefährlichste Linie gesucht. Und es lief, ich war happy! An den schwierigen Stellen, an denen es mehrere Linien gab, konnte ich sogar wieder ein paar Fahrerinnen überholen. 
Im Mittelstück konnte ich noch ein paar Plätze gut machen, merkte aber schnell, dass die Schmerzen immer grösser wurden Also habe ich deutlich Tempo rausgenommen. Trotzdem hat mich nur noch eine Dame überholt und damit war ich auf Platz 67 in Startreihe 3 gefahren
Wirklich freuen konnte ich mich nicht, dafür waren die Schmerzen einfach zu groß. Ich wusste, dass das Rennen morgen doppelt so lang sein würde und mit der Erfahrung aus der Quali hatte ich die Hoffnung es zu schaffen ziemlich aufgegeben.

Irgendwo habe ich Ralf noch im Zielbereich gefunden. Nachdem ich oben den Start der Herren angesehen hatte war ich froh, ihn heile wiederzusehen. Das war schon ziemlich brutal bei den Jungs, da ging es bei den Damen doch etwas zivilisierter zu. 
Aber Ralf war wohlerhalten und zufrieden in der vierten Startreihe der Amateure gelandet 

Gemeinsam nahmen wir also das letzte Abenteuer der Qualifikation in Angriff den Sessellift zurück nach Alpe dHuez. Anscheinend hatte dieses Jahr jemand die Bikehalterungen vergessen.. Irgendwie hat es keiner geschafft sein Bike vernünftig hoch zu bekommen. Ralf hat sich mit dem Lenker fast das Bein abgetrennt und ich hatte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit 16,5kg in einer Hand unter dem Sitz baumeln. Da war die Qualistrecke gar nichts gegen!

Abends ging bei mir gar nichts mehr. Verzweifelt habe ich versucht die Schmerzen wieder in den Griff zu bekommen während Ralf netterweise meinen Startaufkleber für den nächsten Tag abgeholt hat. Irgendwann habe ich entschieden trotzdem zu starten. Warum????? Weil ich die ganze Sch. nächstes Jahr nicht noch einmal mitmachen wollte


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2012)

Geschlafen habe ich so gut wie gar nicht. Um 5:00Uhr bin ich dann aufgestanden, hab mich fertig gemacht, die doppelte Dosis Schmerzmittel gefrühstückt und mich die paar Höhenmeter zum Lift hochgequält Zuerst kamen mir ein paar Besoffene entgegen, die mir lallend viel Glück wünschten. Dann überholte mich ein Blitz. Eine der Favoritinnen, die sich anscheinend schon mal warm fuhr. freundlich lächelnd wünschte sie mir guten Morgen. Nette Geste! Irgendwie alles Stars zum Anfassen. 
Von links stieß der erste Mann dazu, mit seinem Frühstück: einem halben Liter Monster Auch wenn wir uns nett unterhalten haben, machten diese Jungs mir echt Sorgen. Es waren die Challenger. Also die, die es so gerade nicht in das Mega Rennen der Besten geschafft hatten und sie starteten direkt nach uns. Der Abstand zwischen unseren Starts war nicht sehr gross. Früher oder später würden sie mich also einkassieren. Auf einem engen, schwierigen und zum Teil auch ausgesetzten Trail keine angenehme Vorstellung
Aber gut, die Liste meiner Sorgen war lang:
		Es wegen der Schmerzen gar nicht erst zu schaffe, dass Bike zum Start zu bekommen
		Schon vor dem Start auf dem Gletscher zu erfrieren
		Zu stürzen und sich gar nicht mehr bewegen zu können
		Irgendwo auf dem Gletscher im Schnee zu verrecken
		Auf den langen und einsamen Strecken vor Schmerzen nicht mehr weg zu kommen
		Zu verhungern, weil ich nicht gefrühstückt hatte
		.
Da kam es auf die Jungs hinter mir eigentlich auch nicht mehr an.. Und überhaupt: 400 Biker waren hinter mir her! Wer kann das schon von sich behaupten?!?!?!

Also schön den Anweisungen des Personals Folge leisten und möglichst viele Biker ganz schnell auf den Gletscher bringen:




Dann hieß es erst einmal 2 Stunden in der Kälte ausharren:



Ich war erstaunt, was so eine Notfalldecke alles kann!!!! 

Zum Glück waren auch ein paar Leute die selber erst am Sonntag starteten, als Begleitung für ihre Freunde mit oben. In so eine Gruppe bin ich super nett aufgenommen worden. Ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie sehr man sich über einen Tee freuen kann. Kalt, Hunger aber nichts essen können, Schmerzen, immer wieder die Frage was machst Du hier eigentlich? und dann kommt jemand und drückt einem einen heißen Tee in die Hand. Ein Traum! Oder trägt einem den Helm hinterher, den man in der Aufregung liegen gelassen hat. Sehr nette Leute!

Irgendwann standen wir dann auch endlich im Startblock: über den Wolken. Geil!!!!




Hinter uns bauten die schnellen Jungs sich schon mal auf. Angst!!!




Egal, ich war so weit gekommen. Jetzt musste es einfach klappen:




9:00Uhr war Startzeit. Im dicken Nebel hätten aber keine Rettungshubschrauber starten können. Darüber wollte ich eigentlich nicht nachdenken. Naja, mit einer halben Stunde Verspätung ging es endlich los:

Alarma!
www.teamfleurs.com/megavalanche-music

Ein kurzer banger Blick zurück zu den schnellen Jungs brachte mir ein aufmunterndes Daumenhoch des Monster-Manns von vorhin. Vielleicht würden sie im Trail ja doch nett zu mir sein!?!?!?!
Auf der Ibis-Homepage habe ich sogar ein Startfoto von mir gefunden. Der rot-weisse-Helm am Suntour Startbogen, das bin ich! Mit der gleichen Taktik wie gestern. Erst einmal alle fahren lassen und blos nicht in Stürze verwickelt werden.




Leider war der Gletscher sehr weich und damit sauanstrengend zu fahren. Im unteren Teil, wo es nicht steil genug war, ging nur noch schieben. Auf über 3000Hm ist das eine ziemliche Qual Als der Gletscher mich ausspuckte, war ich völlig platt. Aber heilfroh, den ersten Teil überstanden zu haben. Der Optimismus kam zurück!!!
Langsam bin ich in die Felspassage reingefahren um etwas zu regenerieren und den Puls für diesen schwierigen Abschnitt runter zu bekommen. Schnell fühlte ich mich wieder wohl, ließ laufen und konnte sogar ein paar Fahrerinnen überholen. 

An einem steilen Gegenanstieg flog auf einmal ein rosa Schweinchen an mir vorbei Ich dachte ich wäre gut unterwegs und dann das!?!?!? Erst im Ziel habe ich verstanden was passiert war. Das Schweinchen war der Führende der Challenger, die hinter uns gestartet waren. Er hatte einen ziemlichen Vorsprung. Seine Verfolger haben mich dann ausgerechnet in einem der schwierigsten Abschnitte eingeholt Während ich schön die leichteste Linie wählte flogen die Jungs mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes um die Ohren. Es waren die schnellsten der Challenger und für sie ging es um alles. Für mich war es echt kritisch und ich war froh, als ich da raus war.

Ab da war es natürlich vorbei mit meiner Ruhe. Naja, die nachfolgenden Jungs standen wenigstens nicht so unter Strom. Wenn überholen unmöglich war haben sie fair Abstand gehalten und mich von hinten angefeuert und sobald ich Platz machen konnte, habe ich sie natürlich vorbei gelassen. Einer hat sogar ganz nett gefragt wenn sich mal eine Gelegenheit ergibt, dürfte ich dann vielleicht mal vorbei?. Völlig entspannt.. Leben und Leben lassen..

Der einzige längere Anstieg hat mir noch mal ziemlich zu schaffen gemacht. Ich hatte einfach zu viel Zeit, um über meine Schmerzen nachzudenken und unser Apartment war nur 5 Minuten von mir entfernt. Zum Glück gab es genügend Zuschauer, die ein Aufgeben wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptiert hätten.. 

Danach ging es wieder in den Wald. Ich fühlte mich wie zu Hause und war mittlerweile 100% davon überzeugt zu finishen. Und es waren sogar noch Damen hinter mir. Mein Wunsch nicht letzte zu werden, würde sich also auch erfüllen. An Aufgeben war nicht mehr zu denken.

Überglücklich bin ich nach 1h41min als 64. ins Ziel gekommen!!!! Für mich persönlich habe ich das Unmögliche möglich gemacht: trotz aller Zweifel hatte ich es tatsächlich geschafft!!!! Vermutlich habe ich mich im Ziel mehr gefreut als die Siegerin..

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich hatte es geschafft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ralf, der heute auf der faulen Haut liegen durfte, musste aber Sonntag noch ran. In der Amateursklasse. Nach der Mega und den Challengern die drittschnellste Gruppe. Eine Fortsetzung von seinem Rennen und dem eigentlichen Mega-Rennen gibt es also noch. Stay tuned.


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2012)

Gestern wurde Ralf nicht erwähnt, aber heute sollte sein Tag werden

Beide mussten wir früh raus und schon mal das Auto packen. Leider stand heute ja auch noch Heimfahrt auf dem Programm
Trotz erheblicher Schmerzen (ist irgendwie durch das Rennen nicht besser geworden.....)habe ich mich ganz früh auf den Weg nach oben gemacht. Sehr sehr komisch, so ganz ohne Bike.... nur mit Kamera und GoPro bewaffnet. Aber: war das toll, oben zu stehen, keine Sorgen zu haben und einfach nur alles zu geniessen......
Die Startvorbereitung der anderen...

Tee mit Rum




Die Englaender voellig entspannt:




Dan Atherton als einziger ziemlich angespannt:







Und natürlich Ralf, als Türsteher verkleidet unsere Frierhippe




Das Starterfeld der Profis:




Auch die Herren starteten ihren Mega-Lauf mit etwas Verspätung. Ueber Nacht war es überraschend kalt geworden, der Gletscher war also richtig schön hart und schnell und daraufhin hat der Veranstalter dann noch mal schnell die Strecke angepasst.

Es wurde spannend, die Hubschrauber gingen in Position:




Und dann hiess es auch für die Männer: Alarma!



Die Strecke war sauschnell und ruck zuck waren die Profis verschwunden.... und die anderen rutschten hinterher



Der kleine Massencrash hat leider für mindestens drei Fahrer das Aus bedeutet. Schade, wenn man es so weit gebracht hat!

Wer Lust auf mehr bekommen hat, das Video hier vom Start finde ich einfach nur geil!
http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/07/...-megavalanche-2012/comment-page-1/#toparticle

Weg waren sie die Profis und machten Platz für Ralf


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2012)

Melli, TOP! Grüße aus der Pfalz!


----------



## surftigresa (25. Juli 2012)

Auch Ralf musste sich in seinem Startblock noch etwas gedulden. Anscheinend kam der Lift nicht damit nach, alle Teilnehmer pünktlich hoch zu bringen....
Mit 20 Minuten Verspätung hiess es auch für ihn:
Alarma!

Ich hatte mich entschieden, den Start zu Filmen (und für den Film ist der Ralf zuständig ). Also leider keine Bilder....
Ralf kam super mit dem schnellen Gletscher klar  Ruckzuck war er auf dem Bike und ist nach vorne gefahren. Vor allem hatte er es damit geschafft, vor dem Sturzchaos weg zu sein Gute Entscheidung!!!

Wie die Ameisen rutschten sie dann alle den Gletscher runter.... mehr oder weniger geschickt... und mit mehr oder weniger Glück gesegnet....:










Ich habe mich wieder in den Lift begeben und auf den Weg gemacht, Ralf im Ziel wieder einzusammeln...... Tschüss Alpe d'Huez 
Bis zum nächsten Mal Am Ende war es doch alles gar nicht so schlimm Fest steht: ich komme wieder, da geht noch was

Kaum mit dem Auto in Zielnähe auf den Parkplatz angekommen kam auch schon die SMS von Ralf. Zwar einmal gestürzt, aber wohlerhalten und happy wie ich am Vortagaumen:
Und: mit einer wirklich sensationellen Zeit von 1:09h
Hammer!!!!! Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch er ist nächstes Jahr noch mal dabei. Hoffentlich nimmt er mich nach dem Lauf überhaupt noch mal mit

Ein gemeinsames Ziel gibt es aber auf jeden Fall noch:
Megavalanche - La Reunion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (25. Juli 2012)

Man Melli,..... einfach nur schön ich denke mal Du hast jeden Leser Deines Berichtes zur Megavalanche entführt und an Deinem Rennen teilhaben lassen..... und jeder der mal auf so einem großen Freeriderenne dabei war erinnert sich an das eigene Rennen beim Lesen Deiner Rennstory, verbunden mit den Zweifeln, den Adrenalinschübe vor, während und danach und der Freude Heile angekommen zu sein und ein Teil des großen ganzen gewesen zu sein..... yes 

es freut mich auch ganz besonders das Du mit deiner Fanes so zufrieden bist und sie, so hoffe ich dazu beigetragen hat Dich immer sicher nach unten zu bringen und dir für alle Deine kommenden Freerideabenteuer eine Zuverlässige "Begleiterin" ist .

Danke, für die tollen Bilder und die mitreißenden Zeilen


----------



## JohnnyT (25. Juli 2012)

Hey Melli,
  super klasse Bericht, ich bin begeistert 

  Kann eigentlich kaum was dazu fügen, du hast das echt klasse geschrieben!

  Einen großen Respekt vor deiner Leistung! Mit der Rippenprellung hätten sich die meisten (mich wohl eingeschlossen) in die Ecke gesetzt und geheult
  Wie die dritt-platzierte Mega-Lady, Anka Martin, bei der Siegerehrung richtig sagte, gebührt es großen Respekt für jede, die dieses Rennen finishen kann !!

  Für mich war die Mega-Woche auch ein Wahnsinns-Erlebnis, mit das Beste, was ich Bike-technisch bisher erlebt habe.
  Die Gegend ist der Hammer, höchste Schön-Wetter-Wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht enden wollende Trails und Downhills,, ein perfekter Mix aus technischen Trails, Sprüngen, Anliegern bis zum Abwinken, super Atmosphäre, Stars zum Anfassen und überall sehr freundliche, gut gelaunte und hilfsbereite Gastgeber

  Und na klar, nächstes Jahr will ich wieder hin !!!


  Am Video arbeite ich jetzt. Da ich aber nicht der Schnellste bin in Videobearbeitung, bis dahin schon mal das beste Video, dass ich bisher von dem Event, speziell von der Quali, gesehen habe:
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-megavalanche-qualifying-2012.html

  Ah, und ein Bild fehlt noch, von den beiden Fanes


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2012)

Einfach nur toll!!! Irgendwie liegt sich die Bikeregion NRW ja irgendwo immer übernander - und das sich dann noch Normalos mit den Pros auf solch' epische Sachen begeben tröstet doch über den Alltag hinweg - Dickes Danke, Melli, für den Tourenbericht - die Videos lassen kein Auge mehr trocken... LG, der Pete - bis zum "Alternativen" Grillen - Stand der Dinge: Mir verleihen keine Kinder...


----------



## Wipp (26. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für einen solch authentischen Bericht, ja ich habe ähnliches gefühlt, es war mein erstes Mal und ich möchte auch wieder da hin.
Ich hatte Momente die mir den Atem stocken ließen, die Sprache verschlugen, nicht aus Panik, nein es war das Glück, die Freude ein waaaahsinniges Gefühl das mich fast zu Tränen rührte. An ALLE:
hin da...mitmachen

so weit weg lebe ich nicht von dir/euch ich hoffe wir sehen uns zum Rasenrennen (www.froerider.de | www.facebook.com/rasenrennen)

ich bin mal so frei....


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2012)

He, wir waren sogar in der selben Unterkunft!

Rasenrennen passt leider terminlich nicht, aber vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Winterberg im Mega-Trikot 

@Ollo,
die Fanes war wirklich die beste Entscheidung, die ich für das Rennen und die bestimmt bald kommenden Schandtaten treffen konnteaumen:

Gruss 
Melli


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Juli 2012)

War ne sehr nette Stunde mit dir in der Gondelschlange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2012)

Du warst der nette "Begleiter", stimmt's?
Ihr habt mir echt gut die doofe Wartezeit vertrieben


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Juli 2012)

Genau...der "Supporter" .... 

Respekt das du das durchgezogen hast! Mir ging da teilweise nur vom Zuschauen ordentlich die Pumpe...allein höhenbedingt...

Darfst sehr stolz auf dich sein! 

Liebe Grüße,

Jan


----------



## surftigresa (26. Juli 2012)

Danke! (Bin ich ich auch, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll  )

Ich hoffe, man sieht sich noch mal!!!!

LG,
Melli


----------



## derAndre (27. Juli 2012)

Melli, fette Props für die Aktion oder wie man das auf Netzdeutsch jetzt so sagt und vielen Dank für den schönen, unterhaltsamen Bericht!

Ralf, ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, NUR 47??? Im Ernst, ich bin platt! Richtig geil. Demnächst hüpfe ich um Dich rum und singe. "Den kenn ich, den kenn ich!"  Dein Bike ist und bleibt das schönste.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Melli und Ralf,

sehr, sehr geil, was ihr da geleistet habt!!!!
Klasse Bericht und schön gespikt mit sensationellen Fotos, die einem ein wenig die Vorstellung vermitteln, was ihr da erleben durftet

Ich ziehe den Hut vor euch und kann mir durchaus vorstellen, wie stolz ihr seid

Liebe Grüße und bis bald


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2012)

Respekt, und das auch noch mit aua Rippen. Feiner Bericht, aber wäre mir eindeutig zu viel Gruppenkuscheln, auch auf der Strecke.


----------



## SFA (27. Juli 2012)

Hi, Ihr Zwei: well done
Tolles Ergebnis, toller Bericht!


----------



## Chricky86 (27. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht -ihr habts geschafft, dass ich jetzt erst recht mal da mitfahren will (mein Fanes sollte jetzt im Laufe des August auch eintrudeln   )

Hab aber mal ne Frage: was muss man realistisch eigentlich mindestens an Kosten einplanen um sich die Megavalanche mit allem drum und dran leisten zu können? -und wieviel wär schon sinnvoll damit man nicht die ganze Zeit knapsen muss mitm Geld? ;-)
Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr bei mir auch was (mal gucken was die Finanzen und der Klausurplan der Uni so dazu sagen   )


----------



## Seelrider (27. Juli 2012)

Servus Melanie,
mit Freude habe ich den Bericht gelesen und die Fotos bewundert. Der Neid sei mit dir/euch.

Schneeabfahrten bei weichen Verhältnissen mit dem Bike auf einer Piste kenne ich nur zu gut und kann mir die Schwierigkeiten gut vorstellen, wenn man in einer großen Gruppe (im Rennmodus) unterwegs ist.
Bis bald


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2012)

Chapeau, Melli, Chapeau!





Der Bericht war so was von mitreissend! Da liest man sich so dermassen rein dass ich gestern dachte "Isch hab' Rippe!" Einfach authentisch und unverfälscht (die üblicherweise schreibende Journaille meckert ja gerne über Nichtinserenten...) und als Mitfiebernder das Gefühl mit am Start gewesen zu sein "on the air"! Mein Arzt wollte von Cocktails nix wissen aber ich wünsch mir jetzt schon den Bericht nächstes Jahr (dann will ich aber der orange Helm hinter den Frauen sein - runter just-for-fun!) Dicken Dank die Gemeinde teilhaben zu lassen über den "es-gibt-Tannenzapfenfallen-im-Siebengebirge-Aspekt" hinaus... Ich krieg den Dank nichmehr unter Kontrolle und schnapp mir datt Bike, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und Euer positives Feedback!!!! 

Freut mich, dass ich Euch ein Stück mitnehmen konnte 

@Chricky, Du bekommst eine PN

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Nduro (27. Juli 2012)

Echt ein schöner Bericht mit tollen Bildern.

Sollte auf der Startseite stehen.
:thumbup:


----------



## JohnnyT (28. Juli 2012)

So, hier gibt's auch ein paar bewegte Bilder zum Bericht.
Aufnahmen von unserem Trainingstag auf der Mega-Strecke:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22525


----------



## surftigresa (28. Juli 2012)

Wow, sehr sehr geiles Video 

Also ich könnte schon wieder hin....

Diesen Winter wird jeder Schneetag zum Üben genutzt!!!


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Juli 2012)

Hey Melli & Ralf,

...dafür gebührt euch meine absolute Hochachtung 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Eifel-Litti (28. Juli 2012)

Melanie, Dein Bericht ist ebenso beeindruckend wie Euer Abenteuer!

Voller Bewunderung: Eifel-Litti


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Juli 2012)

Guter Bericht. Leider hoffe ich mal nicht, dass das Chaos vom Megavalanche dieses Jahr am Start nicht zu Änderungen führt.

http://mpora.com/videos/d85nnndv2i?hd=0

Mal nach dem eigentlich schon gelaufenen Abspann den Worten vom Wildhaber folgen... ich hoffe das ist nur ein angeknackstes Ego nach dem Sturz in der ersten Reihe.



Chricky86 schrieb:


> Hab aber mal ne Frage: was muss man realistisch eigentlich mindestens an Kosten einplanen um sich die Megavalanche mit allem drum und dran leisten zu können?



Der Megavalanche muss nicht teuer sein... kann aber. Zelten ist Kostenlos in der Nähe vom Lift möglich, aber aufpassen... verdammt harter Boden und recht frisch. Die Preise in den Supermärkten sinken fast auf heimisches Niveau, je weiter unten diese im Ort liegen.


----------



## jokomen (28. Juli 2012)

Schöner Bericht ! Hast mich richtig mitgenommen, füllte mich live dabei. Ihr beide könnt stolz sein!


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Juli 2012)

Puh, nach dem tollen Bericht bin ich absolut sicher, dass das nicht auf meiner To-Do-Liste steht 
Ganz großes Kino!!!! Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (30. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir ein Lob für den tollen Bericht.
Den Aufwand für so ein Rennen hätte ich nicht so hoch eingeschätzt. Aber ich bin ja auch nicht der echte DH fahrer


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Juli 2012)

Die Videos gehören wohl auch so langsam zur Mega.

So ganz sauber läuft das dann da auch nicht immer ab...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyKQ2r3L6LY#t=20m06s


----------



## S.F. (31. Juli 2012)

Hier rutschen alle auf dem Hosenboden über die Piste... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnFFW_2vEjg&feature=related"]Megavalanche Start 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da weiss ich wirklich nicht, ob ich sowas will!


----------



## karthäuser (31. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hier rutschen alle auf dem Hosenboden über die Piste...
> 
> Megavalanche Start 2012      - YouTube
> 
> Da weiss ich wirklich nicht, ob ich sowas will!



Muahhhhh das ist ja mal das Beste was ich seit langem gesehen habe 
Super geil ist die Minute 3 wo das gelbe Trikot vorbeigeschossen kommt. Ich hau mich weg. Und ab Minute 6 einfach nur noch 

Für den Bericht ein großes Kompliment. Sau geil.

Übrigens. Im Forum heißt es doch immer gute Biker hinterlassen keine Spuren


----------



## S.F. (31. Juli 2012)

Das Popometer gehört nicht dazu!  

Melli: zum Schneetraining ab in die Skihalle!

Und wie´s bei den Pro´s zugeht kannst Du hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QghsY93FVII&feature=related"]Megavalanche 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
ab 8:25 sehen.... puha *schwitz*

Melli und Ralf: Umso mehr Respekt vor eurer Leistung!!!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Juli 2012)

Zur Skipiste:

die wird Abends ab so 17:30 planiert... festgestellt, nachdem ich fast ungebremst an der Planierraupe vorbeigeschossen bin... da ist der richtig super zum fahren, am Folgetag ist der schon ab 10 oder 11 Uhr wieder zerhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverdiver (31. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöner Bericht und Hut ab vor eurer Leistung!! Einziges Problem: Jetzt hab ich Bock. Ich krieg schon feuchte Finger 

Da muss ich hin.


----------



## JohnnyT (31. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Seine Verfolger haben mich dann ausgerechnet in einem der schwierigsten Abschnitte eingeholt Während ich schön die leichteste Linie wählte flogen die Jungs mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes um die Ohren.



Hey Melli,
genau diese Szene, die du beschrieben hast, hier im Video, bei ca. 09:30:
http://youtu.be/ciM5ZmmQR8M


----------



## surftigresa (1. August 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Hey Melli,
> genau diese Szene, die du beschrieben hast, hier im Video, bei ca. 09:30:
> http://youtu.be/ciM5ZmmQR8M


 
He, das bin ich! Und Du hast schon gedacht, ich waere an der Stelle gar nicht vorbei gekommen.  Cooles Video, sehr interssante Studie.... Der Typ, der da an mir vorbei flog, hat es drauf gehabt. Aber das weiss man ja vorher nie....


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2012)

Melanie Du bist Knochenhart !

*Sehr sehr geil Dein Bericht *

* Herzlichen Glückwunsch !*

http://www.smilies.4-user.de


----------

